# Take a chance and prepare to do some work



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Some factory in China is definitely pumping out these saws for all the name brand vendors. Over the years there have been some changes (worm gear box being separate or part of the casting, guide wheel arm mounting method). The various manufacturers do get some tweaks & the HF one has the weakest motor of the lot (an ancient Jet one with a 1/2hp motor I had was much more power than the 3/4hp HF one).

My original Jet did pretty well considering I got it from an estate sale in need of rewiring & with no legs. It ended up getting knocked over & breaking. I swapped the motor onto the used HF replacement one I got (it was way underpowered & in need of some TLC). I probably paid $150 for the both of em.

The 4×6 bandsaws are very generic & popular, lots of sites out there dedicated to tweaking them for better performance.
http://www.tinyisland.com/4x6bsFAQ.html
http://www.mini-lathe.com/Bandsaw/Bandsaw.htm


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Purp. I've been looking around for a metal lathe. HF has a Central Machinery one for less than $800 on sale right now. I've also looked at the Grizzlys. I'm just going to play around, so I just can't pull the trigger. Maybe I'll take the gamble, like you did.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice review Sharon. I have a reciprocating hack saw that I've had for years. it works well. I've seen large chop saws for metal with bayflex wheels in them. I'll bet those work well. I might have one some day. For cuts that don't require a lot of precision a hand grinder is a nice tool too. I do a lot of welding and cut a fair amount of metal at times. have you put a chunk of metal in, say like a piece of angle iron?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I bought a Sears metal bandsaw about 30 years ago and I've put it to great use. (I hate a hand hacksaw).

Looks like a great buy. Mine sits for over a year without use, even more so, now that I'm not suppose to use the electric welder.

Good luck.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this saw for about 2 years ( I paid $169.00 for it, I believe). 
I did review on it. 
I do not use very often but when I do I am very happy with it. 
I am going to use quite a bit to cut 3/4" black pine this weekend to install a new gas line in the kitchen.
The one thing I do not like with this saw is how top heavy it is, even just moving it, it is dangerous as it tips over extremely easily.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hard to beat $299 with a 25% off coupon.

Once I clear some more shop space, one of these is on my todo list..


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought the same one. Had major problems with it's ability to shut off, and cut just past it's table top. In the vertical position, forget it. Also, I had to cut off the corners of the clamp when making 45 degree cuts.

I broke blades for a while until it worked it's self in.

Over all it is a piece of junk, but if you keep messing with it, it will start working good enough.

Good luck.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I've actually looked at a used Dayton with a 1/2hp motor which is supposedly stronger than the HF 1Hp motor, but it was in really bad shape, and figured I didn't want to invest too much time rebuilding it. also the blade guides and other parts weren't as nice as the HF one (shocking I know), but it did have nice wheel handles… can always make those (probably invest my time in better things though)

I would not say it's a piece of junk… that's a bit harsh. but there are definitely units with issues with them. if you get one "good" one, it's mostly a good saw for the home shop. especially considering it's sub 200 price range. if you get a 'bad' one- at least HF is good to take it back/replacement which is what I would recommend doing (and done so myself). for a production shop - yeah - get a bigger/better quality machine.

It's a great bang for the buck - but like said - will require payment in the form of time/effort.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Bertha… The 7x & 9x lathes are the exact same deal, all come out of the same factory. Check out that link to http://www.mini-lathe.com, all the info you need is there.

HF probably has a weaker motor & fewer accessories, but the chassis is going to be the same.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Review Sharon…
I'll bet you won't be going back to the hack saw, "for old-times sake", much…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Interesting review, Sharon. HF is hit or miss but the hits are pretty good. I think anything from there requires some tinkering.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like another HF "labor vs. price" deal. If you have the time, it's a great deal. If you need to assemble and go, buy something else.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Bertha,

If you go for the 7x, get something a bit longer. I am waiting on my new bed to come in. The 7×10 gets awfully cramped when using drill bits in the tailstock. I went for the 14in bed.

I have a 7×16 micromark at work. It is a really nice little lathe. If it is in the budget, this is probably best of breed.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Purplev:

I really like that one but I cheaped out (on space) and got the portable bandsaw. Someday soon will be the project to make a stand for it. It is awfully hard to go wrong when they are only $80 minus whatever you come up with for coupons.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

David Kirtley, Allan Little made a 2-part video series on the stand he made for his portable bandsaw. It can be seen here:


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Sorry for the mini hijack. It always looked pretty cramped in there.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the comments everyone.

*David*, I have a portable, but didn't want to make a stand for it, and just wanted something that will work, and cut on it's own (obviously it wasn't as simple as "just work" but close enough for the price). there are some really cool portable saw stands out there. let me know how yours works out when you make it.

*Dan* - if you go for an lathe go for the 7x series, do NOT go for the 9x - the 7x are actually a good quality for the size, while the 9x are not (too many issues). obviously the 7x have a smaller max size they can turn though, but for the majority of work on small parts I think they are large enough. No worries about hijacking here, it's all good info.

*Tennessee* - you got that right. that is exactly what it is (as most anything from HF I guess)


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

This review would be a great addition to bandsawreviews.com . If time permits, you can leave a review in that site.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, it is pretty far down the list. The stands I like are the ones that make it into a chop saw type configuration rather than for vertical. Grizzly sells a cheep with the stand included and there several other places.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like you have a useful machine for what your intended use will be


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

These saws have been around for decades. First ones I saw came from Taiwan. I have also seen many that where broken because they have tipped over. The base is not all that secure and I would be careful. I would not mind adding one of these saws to my shop some day.

Randy


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice review , Sharon : )
Did you actually find casting sand in the gear oil on yours ? 
That's a good tip all by itself : ) Who'd a thunk it ? LOL


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Len*, I actually did find 'stuff' in there. casting sand? who knows, but definitely better not having it there and running between the gears…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is true…thanks for replying and best wishes with your new toy experiences : )


----------

